# Nachrichtendienst?!



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe habe am 22.5.05 meine Handykarte aufgeladen mit o2loop.
So ungefähr drei stunden nachdem ich mein handy aufgeladen hatte bekam ich 2SMS so ich öffnete sich und las:Ein nachrichten dienst oder besser:2nachrichtendienste schrieben mir irgendwas über die Politik vn wegen merkel und co.
So die nummern waren:62450 ; 4636.
So ich hatte als ich mein handykarte aufgeladen hatte 20.02€.
und nun hab ich nur noch 19.45€.
Und ich hatte in der vergangenheit nicht so ein abo bestellt.Ich hatte noch nie meine handynummer irgendwo eingetragen.
aber trozdem bekam ich diese Sms.

Kann mir jemad helfen auf die dauer is mein handy dann wieder alle also vom geld^^


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Erkundige Dich direkt bei O². Nimm mal die vom O²-Vertrags-Handy aus kostenlose Nummer *017955222* - evtl. erreichst Du hier einen Hotlinemitarbeiter, der Dir (obwohl Loop-Kunde) weiter helfen kann. Ansonsten dürfte die Klärung der Sache wohl nur schriftlich gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine Tips. aber im Nachhinein hat sich rausgestellt das mein kleiner Bruder das Handy hatte und wild drauf rumgedrückt hatte :-? aber vielen dank für die Tips.

MfG Eric


----------

